

Come Work at Kicksend - skyfallsin
http://blog.kicksend.com/kicksend-is-hiring

======
julien
Even though the tech fades away, this is mind blowing tech right there, hidden
behind all the blue!

~~~
windsurfer
May I ask how Kicksend is mind blowing "tech"? I was under the impression this
was a user-experience company.

